# Fishy breath smell



## mom23boys (Jun 26, 2008)

Anyone know what could be acusing this? It started yesterday. Zeplin is only on Purina One Puppy food and it is not fish. His treats are also not fish. he has not eaten any fish- but his breath smells like Tuna. Nothing else smells- his urine is fine- no odor and he appears to be acting normal. I tried to get his mouth open and i think I may have seen a tiny black dot- but could not see for sure- could he have a cavity in a baby tooth already?

Should I take him to the vet or wait and see? I hate to spend a 100 dollars to be told he has smelly breath! I brushed his teeth and the smeel was a littl better but it came back. He saw the vet about a week ago and had blood work then- all was fine. Suggestions????


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I believe that is what they call puppy breath...LOL. Some love it-- I never have... I use this in their drinking water and helps a lot.

http://www.petfooddirect.com/store/...bmit (SMX-NSO)&cm_ite=DDI Link&cm_cat=k115513

and once or twice a week I use Petzlife.

http://www.petedge.com/catalog/sear...lSearch&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Ntt=petzlife


----------



## mom23boys (Jun 26, 2008)

Seriously? That is puppy breath? OMG- well thanks for the answer and the links! Pee- eww though!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

How old is he?


----------



## mom23boys (Jun 26, 2008)

Zeplin is 5.5 mo old and a little bit after I posted this- he lost a big row of teeth. The teeth stunk- so I am hoping now that the teeth fell out the smell will get better. Ya think?

On a sperate note- my kids were in awe of the baby teeth!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jennifer, I think actually puppy breath is more skunky now that I think of it... I think you are smelling the baby teeth falling out and the transition to adult teeth... 

With my two, I only found one puppy tooth once... and I was in awe... I put it on the window sill to keep, but it disappeared...maybe the tooth fairy?


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Puppy breath skunky? Smelling like tuna? What are you talking about?!!!! Puppy breath is one of the heavenly-est smells on the planet, and for sure does not last until they are five months old. You are most definitely NOT smelling puppy breath!



Seriously though, are you brushing Zep's teeth? I try to brush Posh's teeth at least three times a week, and especially if her teeth seem stinky to me, which they usually don't.


----------



## mom23boys (Jun 26, 2008)

Okay- I saw Zeplin dragging his butt just before- I checked him and his anal glands do not seem bad- but they smelled tunaish too! So now I am not sure if it was because he licked his butt and made his butt smell or his tongue smells like his butt! Dear me- this is so much more complicated than an infant!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

You're on the right track! It could be those loose teeth were holding some decaying food tidbits just prior to falling out or it could be an anal gland issue. I haven't smelled anything before but some people have said it smells fishy when the glands are full. ewww...


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I use a water additive called OxyFresh that gives Lola's breath literally no smell. It's a wonderful product. When I ran out for a week, I could sure tell the difference.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter had bad breath when he had poo issues! He had an "irritated" anal gland which had to be expressed by the vet (NO WAY am I ever doing that!!!), and he was constipated. DH noticed it but called it celery breath. Is he going poop ok??? Scooter wasn't dragging his butt but he would sit down hard after he'd try to poo so that was my clue that something wasn't right!

On another note but similar, DH had very bad breath but I didn't want to hurt his feelings so I didn't say anything. A few days later he said he wasn't feeling well. Being a man he let this go on for several weeks with stomach upset, etc. Finally went to the doc and was diagnosed with diverticulitis! So now we don't discount stinky breath in our house!


----------

